

Dropbox Android App & Mobile API; The Cloud Sync Apple Should Have Built - enki
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/04/dropbox-launches-android-app-mobile-api-gives-ipad-cloud-sync-apple-should-have-built/

======
shaddi
The point about starting a bidding war is particularly cogent. I hope that
if/when acquisition of Dropbox does occur, (1) the founders and employees are
well rewarded for the fantastic product they built and (2) the service is not
discontinued in any way. Over the past year or so I've come to rely on
Dropbox; few pieces of software have ever been as integrated into my daily
routine.

~~~
gte910h
I'd be terribly sad if google bought and killed them.

